# Windows cannot open template file



## BillMac3469 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a windows server 2008 that I am trying to edit a GPO but I am getting Windows cannot open template file when I go to Computer configuration\Policies\Windows settings\security settings. I am not seeing the correct settings to edit this GPO. I go to a different DC in my organization and I can edit the GPO no problem and do not get this message. Any ideas why I am getting this error message?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you using gpmc from an account with the correct permissions?


----------



## BillMac3469 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes. I am an enterprise admin.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am wondering if there may be some sort of schema mismatch between this 2008 server and the rest of the domain. Is this 2008 server a domain controller in a mixed domain?


----------



## BillMac3469 (Feb 1, 2011)

We do have a mixed domain with 2003 and 2008 servers


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this 2008 server acting as a DC? If it is run dcdiag on it.


----------



## BillMac3469 (Feb 1, 2011)

It is. Just ran dcdiag and came up with a few errors that stick out. The first error after running test FrsEvent states "there are warning or error events within the last 24 hours after the sysvol has been shared. Failing sysvol replication problems may cause Group policy Problems."


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That would tell you there are some replication errors and possibly why you are having issues editing group policy on this server.


----------

